

Rethinking Design Patterns - bra-ket
http://blog.codinghorror.com/rethinking-design-patterns/

======
laveur
I could not agree more! I cannot stand engineers that just blindly follow
Design patterns or abstract things out endlessly! My rule of thought is start
as simple as possible. Because hey the less code the better. Then add
complexity as needed until things work good. Then stop and walk away.

